# [Ukranian NR] OH avg 18.53 single & 15.94 average Andrii Chernichko



## an4ernik (Jul 31, 2012)

i know that it's not as good time, but that's NR of my country


----------



## whauk (Jul 31, 2012)

the way you throw your cube down interacts very funnily with your shirt


----------



## an4ernik (Jul 31, 2012)




----------

